# Scene-related transitions



## KITTMaceWindu (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey OBS-Team, 

I love the new major update 20, especially the new stinger transition! I no longer have to use my video as a source in every scene. 
The thing is that I'd like to have this stinger transition in a couple of scenes, but in some scenes no transition at all (->cut) and in other scenes a short fading transition. To change the transition type before switching scenes everytime is not very practicable so a non-global but scene-related setting would be an awesome addition.

Looking forward to hear your opinions!

Kind Regards, 
KITTMaceWindu


----------



## coRpSE (Aug 12, 2017)

I agree with this, this would be a nice feature.


----------



## Blacolyte (Sep 13, 2017)

I agree as well. I've been trying to figure out a way around the fact that you can't set individual transitions for each scene. I thought maybe assigning hot keys to different transitions so I could easily switch between them before swapping scenes with my Stream Deck might work but they don't have an option for that either. You can only use the quick transition hotkey for studio mode from what I can tell. PLEASE make this a possibility in the near future OBS! While streaming with my console it's not so bad because I can switch manually real quick but when i'm streaming PC games it pauses the output of my game capture when I switch to OBS to do that. I'd even be happy with them making the Hotkey thing a reality. Let me customize hotkeys at least that can bind to different transitions outside of studio mode. Lets get this out there! Send it on up to the DEV's on every social media platform there is. Haha.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 13, 2017)

The recommended way to do this is via Studio mode. You can create any number of transition shortcuts you want in Studio mode, then just queue up the scene you want to switch to and click the transition button you want to use, and it will transition to that scene using the chosen transition.


----------



## Blacolyte (Sep 13, 2017)

I understand this concept but it's not practical for my purposes. I use a Stream Deck to make my streams more fluent and easy to deal with. I have upwards of 8 scenes I use constantly when I'm LIVE. It would be so much easier if I could set up custom transitions between certain scenes. For instance, I want a cut from my coming online scene to my intro and then a custom stinger from that to my loading scene, and from that a different custom stinger to my actual stream scene. and then a fade from that to my offline screen. Having to cue up each scene and choose different transitions each time I want to switch is easier said than done on the fly. Lol. I know... first world problems. Anyways, I just think it would be more convenient to have that as a possibility in the software itself or even have someone make a third party program that would accomplish the same goal. :)


----------



## All-in-one Mighty (Dec 21, 2017)

I was looking for this feature in OBS 20.1.0 and ended up finding this thread. Sorry for the resurrection, but I do think this is a very important, if not mandatory, addition to OBS some time in the future.

I highly agree with @Blacolyte's explantions here. The problem of using studio mode is multiple:

You have to go back to OBS every time you want to use a transition. I only have two screens (one for the game, one for the stream monitoring), and OBS is often not the window that is on top on the monitoring screen, but rather the stream itself to make sure there isn't any buffering experienced by my viewers. That means I have to switch to OBS, trigger the transition, then go back to the stream page again.
It's easy to be inconsistent, and that's not great for quality. I'm 99.9% sure I will end up using the wrong transition for some scenes and it will provide an non optimal experience to my viewers. When I stream, I want to have as little things to think about as I can, since there is already a lot going on.
Related to the point above, it's also easy to click the wrong button and thus trigger the wrong transition.
Using studio mode makes the preview a lot smaller; not practical to see exactly what's going on on stream, especially alerts (donations, ...), how chat renders, etc.
The advantages of having this feature are multiple:

It already exists for automatic scene switching, which lets me think that OBS is already thought around this feature.
Looking at how OBS is designed, it seems easy enough to add this as an configuration options to scenes, button that does not exist today on the interface. The default transition on the right would be used for any scene that does not have a custom transition or that is using a transition that doesn't exist anymore.






The above would nicely work with switching scenes using a keybinding, too.
Having this put in an incoming release would be absolutely awesome.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 21, 2017)

Scene-specific transitions will be in the next major release.

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/1052


----------



## All-in-one Mighty (Dec 21, 2017)

I was actually starting to look at the code to see how it could be done. But instead, sir, you made my day. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## mrwhatnots (Nov 5, 2018)

This feature is nice but only works for scene-in.  Any hope of getting functionality like the Scene Transitions/Connections as is found in SLOBS?


----------



## Aaron Hopkins (Feb 22, 2019)

Really would love an option for a different individual stinger to be set for each individual scene. Hope this feature gets implemented soon.


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm looking for a way for setting scene transition in and out for every scene, so secrain scenes always have the same switch effect, while other scenes have another effect.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 10, 2019)

I recommend trying the Transition Matrix plugin to have more fine-grained control over transitions between specific scenes: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-transition-matrix.751/


----------

